# Dog Stomach Gargle



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*Dog Stomach Gargle*

So over the past few months, I noticed that every once in a while, say maybe less then once a week. my 10 year old female chihuahua x rat terrier mix has been having these awful gargling and gurgling noises coming from her stomach. I can hear them across the room and although she doesn't seem too bothered by this, it bothers me that maybe something is wrong. I was reading that this could be an overproduction of acid in the stomach, but if that was the case wouldn't it happen more often? Could it just be something that happens once in a while? Perhaps there is something I can add to her diet to help with this. The only other noted thing is that she doesn't seem hungry when this happens and doesn't go to the bathroom the first time taken out in the morning. It takes a few trips on the leash and on the tie out for it to finally happen. (Number two, that is.) Normally in the morning she goes right out and does her business.


----------



## thejackswild (Dec 3, 2010)

We call this the gurgles. If it happens from time to time, it may not be more than just a little upset tummy and not a whole lot to worry about. If it happens with frequency, it might be worth talking with your vet just to make sure everything is working okay. At ten yeras old, it is probably just a part of getting older. Sometimes adding probiotics can help regulate the digestive system of an otherwise healthy dog (just as in people) and keeps the gurgles to a minimum. Each dog is an individual however. In our home, if one of the younger dogs has the gurgles we just watch to make sure everything gets back to normal but in our oldest dog, who has a digestive enzyme problem and autoimmune issues, the gurgles are a sign of a more serious problem.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Haha, that is what we call it too. I say that Dottie has the gurgles today  It seems that it only lasts a couple of hours before it stops and what not. She ate her breakfast yesterday without a problem and finally went to the bathroom. It seems to me that it might just be an upset stomach, judging by everything thought of as a whole  If it happens more often or she shows signs of distress, I will surely call the vet. Because if she was in pain, she would be the one to show it. She whimpered and cries anytime something bothers her, so at least I can pretty much rule out pain. ><


----------

